# betta and goldfish



## squeekee35 (Feb 9, 2010)

I used to keep bettas years and years ago but recently got into goldfish. though lately i have been thinking about getting another betta. i am wondering can i keep it with my goldfish? i read the compatability sticky and didn't see any mention good or bad with goldfish.

--Angel


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

think of it this way...
research the food and environmental needs of the goldfish....
then do it for the betta....

you will find that the goldfish(carp) is a cold water fish....remember that for part of the year they live in 34-36 degree water....so normal comfort zone is 50s and 60s...

then you will find that the betta is a warm water fish...upper 70s to mid 80s.....

while you may not find any conflicting information on a compatibility chart that is because the chart isn't very accurate or complete....i have never used the chart..for me it is relatively worthless...for me i feel it is better to thoroughly research each individual species and their needs and temperaments to figure out if they can be put together......
the information on the charts are almost telling you that all tetras are compatible..
okie dokie....


----------



## squeekee35 (Feb 9, 2010)

okay. i did look up about this morning for a bit and found it is not a compatable pair...however all the bettas i have had in the past i kept in goldfish bowls with no heat and they seem to do pretty fine with that.

--Angel


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

well , i guess that makes you the expert...


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

hahahaha loha quit giving people a hard time


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

only if they quit giving me a hard time.....lol....


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

goldfish: coldwater, high fiber diet, get big, move quick
betta: warm water, high protein diet, stay small, move slow. 

What do these fish have in common: they are often kept in bowls by people who don't care if they die because they were cheap. 

I seldom say never, if they needed to share a tank for a week or two, they won't spontaneously combust. But there isn't a single reason this combo would be a good idea. Not one.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2013)

I would add that goldfish are messy fish. Plus the goldfish needs at least a 55 gallon or bigger tank. It would not be a good idea to keep a betta and a goldfish together because of their different evironmental needs, also what emc7 said. Goldfish are coldwater fish and bettas are tropical. You cannot put the two together without one or the other having problems.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yep...this is what i keep telling people....but they always insist that they never had a problem with the mixing and their fish were perfectly happy.....so i guess that makes them the experts...yeah....sometimes i get a little porky about stuff....


----------

